# Got a bit of a problem



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh gosh dont get off her when she starts running home!! That only rewards her and makes your problem worse. 

To stop her behavior dont get of when you get home, keep working her and do circles and simple exercises at home, don't get of of her until you have her attention and make her work at home. If she runs home and you cant stop her, back her up the whole way she came and make her walk back. As soon as she tries to pick up the pace make her walk in a circle and make her walk with impulsion. You have to be consistent everytime she tries to speed home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

LouieThePalomino said:


> Oh gosh dont get off her when she starts running home!! That only rewards her and makes your problem worse.
> 
> To stop her behavior dont get of when you get home, keep working her and do circles and simple exercises at home, don't get of of her until you have her attention and make her work at home. If she runs home and you cant stop her, back her up the whole way she came and make her walk back. As soon as she tries to pick up the pace make her walk in a circle and make her walk with impulsion. You have to be consistent everytime she tries to speed home.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well the thing is that she is a very stubborn horse and doesn't like to listen to what I'm asking her to do and I can't help but get off because she makes me nervous she used to be a good horse but we haven't been able to get out that much and I think that's what alot of the problem is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, ONE of you MUST remain calm. Guess which one?

Nancy


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If her behavior makes you uncomfortable, then certainly get off. However, don't get off and just continue home. Bring a longe line with you and longe the snot out of her if she starts wanting to bolt home. Then get back on and ask her to walk towards home. She gets hurried again and won't walk nicely? Get off and longe her more. Repeat until she decides that walking is a heck of a lot easier than longing. [And this may take a while if the horse is now used to ignoring you and doing her own thing.]

Then when you finally GET home, don't untack her and put her out/away. Put her to work. Do transitions between gaits, circles, serpentines, whatever gets her feet moving and brain working. Home does not = done work.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

The lunge line is an awesome idea! One way or another, when we're out here, you are going to work. You can either go willingly and pleasantly or we can do circles and turnbacks until your mind is back on me! Great advice!!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Or if you do get off, don't turn towards home. Keep on the way you were going for a while, then get back on. On a trail, there might not be room to work her on a line.

(Personally, I like getting off & walking or jogging for a bit. Stretches the leg muscles and gets the blood moving, especially in the sitting parts )


----------



## rednecklove (Apr 20, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> Or if you do get off, don't turn towards home. Keep on the way you were going for a while, then get back on. On a trail, there might not be room to work her on a line.
> 
> (Personally, I like getting off & walking or jogging for a bit. Stretches the leg muscles and gets the blood moving, especially in the sitting parts )


I don't turn towards home when I get off I continue walking the trail and I get on and she tosses her head for no apparent reason we checked teeth and any signs of pain an there was nothing there and that's one of the issues along with her turning and running towards home and I start getting her to trot when I'm walking she's a sweetheart on the ground just a pain in the rear in the saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I get that you lost your confidence, but if you keep getting off her when she does this, you're going to have one expensive oversize dog on your hands. When she tries to turn around and go home, do not let her complete the turn. Use the other rein to turn her back in the direction you want to go. If you let her turn back toward the barn, or make a complete circle to get the direction you want, she has won either way. If you have to, have someone more experienced ride her a few times and get this corrected. Learn the one rein stop and how to disengage her hind end. She can't go anywhere if you control her engine. Right now she has you number big time. It won't get fixed until you fix it.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

rednecklove said:


> I don't turn towards home when I get off I continue walking the trail and I get on and she tosses her head for no apparent reason...


When my horse does this, it seems as though it's because she wants to go faster - trot instead of walk, canter instead of trot - and is getting frustrated with me telling her no.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you have a riding crop, use it. Pull her nose into a tight circle, and grab the left rein with your right hand. Use the crop and give her a whack on the hip to make her move her hindquarters over. When she's done a circle, allow her to straighten out and see if she'll walk forward. Since she's now felt the crop, often times just threatening to use it is enough. If not, do another tight circle. The first time may not give you the results you want but usually the second or third time will. You are teaching her that she doesn't make the decision to go home.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would also lunge this horse before going out, to get you in synch with one another. It also gets rid of some spent up energy, and if you lunge AGAIN when you get back, maybe she will not be SO eager to get back.

Nancy


----------

